# Swapped E-code headlights onto my TT-RS



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

My latest TT-RS mod is all vain: E-code (aka amber reflector-less) adaptive cornering headlights.

After ordering them from BKS-Tuning and waiting about 5 weeks for them to arrive from Germany by boat, I eagerly installed them over the weekend. I was impressed to find out that the new lights included xenon bulbs, ballasts, and turn signal lights (and so they were 100% plug-and-play mechanically and electrically).

The mechanical part of the install is as easy as loosening a few screws around either headlight (I'll let a dealer do the final optical alignment). Coding / calibrating the E-code lights for my US-spec car was a little less obvious. Here are the steps I used:

1) Re-code the lights: go in through the 55-Xenon group in VCDS and first do a Security Access with 02000 and then change the Coding from 0000255 to 0000025. This sets the lights to match an "Audi 8J TT w/ magnetic ride suspension".

2) Go through a fake alignment sequence to get the dash MIL due to "headlights not aligned" to go away. 

And now for the pics!

E-codes (left) vs. US-spec (right):









Post-install:

















And a little side-by-side with another Suzuka TT-RS owner:









So now the question is, what are my OEM lights worth? Can someone with a TT that doesn't have LED DRL or adaptive cornering lights upgrade to my OEM lights? TBD...


----------



## Gateway1 (Sep 21, 2011)

Marty said:


> After ordering them from BKS-Tuning and waiting about 5 weeks for them to arrive from Germany by boat, I eagerly installed them over the weekend. I was impressed to find out that the new lights included xenon bulbs, ballasts, and turn signal lights (and so they were 100% plug-and-play mechanically and electrically).
> 
> The mechanical part of the install is as easy as loosening a few screws around either headlight (I'll let a dealer to the final optical alignment). Coding the E-code lights for my US-spec car as a little less obvious. I ultimately had to go in through the 55-Xenon group in VCDS and code the lights for an Audi 8J TT w/ magnetic ride (I guess they came "blank" so they could be installed in a variety of TT suspension types), and go through a fake alignment sequence to get the MIL to go away on the dash.


Looks great! I plan on ordering a set next week. $1599, right?

Also, is this a misprint on their website?

"Your bulbs and ballasts/igniters are transferred from your existing lights."


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Gateway1 said:


> Looks great! I plan on ordering a set next week. $1599, right?
> 
> Also, is this a misprint on their website?
> 
> "Your bulbs and ballasts/igniters are transferred from your existing lights."


Yep, $1599 for the adaptive cornering model minus a 5% discount from a coupon code I found on their facebook page, but the coupon post has unfortunately been deleted since (and there's no recode of the code on my order). I didn't have to swap a single thing over, so the comments about having to transfer things from your existing lights was a misprint at least for my specific car (maybe swapping in these lights from older TT models requires a swap of something? Who knows...)

In case someone feels up to the challenge of finding an alternative source for the headlights, the VAG part numbers that came when I ordered E-code lights for my "2012 US-spec TT-RS w/ adaptive cornering headlights" were:
8J0 941 003 AM
8J0 941 004 AM

The DHL shipping tracking # was the equivalent of the USPS in Germany, so the tracking status basically said "processing" for the entire 5 week duration until the lights showed up one day unexpectedly. This is consistent with other folks' reviews of BKS-Tuning shipping online. The box was beaten to hell, but the lights were relatively well packed with multiple layers of bubble wrap, so they came through without a scratch.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Holy hell, that is one expensive mod to get rid of a reflector! Looks great though.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Black BeauTTy said:


> Holy hell, that is one expensive mod to get rid of a reflector! Looks great though.


Considering that mk1 housings were $1k each and didn't have bi-xenon or LEDs I'd say it's a bargain!


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Black BeauTTy said:


> Holy hell, that is one expensive mod to get rid of a reflector! Looks great though.


How much was it to get rid of those rotor wheels again for a set of HREs? ;D

The E-code lights make an even greater visual improvement on the darker color cars like yours.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Marty said:


> How much was it to get rid of those rotor wheels again for a set of HREs? ;D
> 
> The E-code lights make an even greater visual improvement on the darker color cars like yours.


You are evil! Don't tempt me. At least I still have the rotors for winter use but the point is valid, but hey 7lbs a corner is mighty nice.


----------



## indeeditzjay (Jan 28, 2012)

selling your old headlights ?


----------



## dbturbo2 (Oct 22, 2008)

Are the OEM USA headlights adaptive?


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

dbturbo2 said:


> Are the OEM USA headlights adaptive?


They are if you bought the TT-RS with the tech package. What I don't know is if you can just swap them into a non-adaptive headlight car, or if other supporting sensors are needed.


----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

When I purchased my Mag-Ride Delete modules from KW, I was told that Adaptive headlights are connected to mag-ride system. 

Can someone confirm this info?


----------



## keepryt (Aug 25, 2012)

Or you can just put dark window tint over the stock ones like mine (previous owner's mod) : 









Randy


----------



## RisR32 (Aug 31, 2005)

total waste of money just to get the same headlight that simply has the reflective orange piece removed... put it towards something useful...


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

RisR32 said:


> total waste of money just to get the same headlight that simply has the reflective orange piece removed... put it towards something useful...


 Kinda like wasting money buying the same round metal wheels with a different spoke pattern, eh?


----------



## Gateway1 (Sep 21, 2011)

Marty said:


> Kinda like wasting money buying the same round metal wheels with a different spoke pattern, eh?


----------



## fourtunes (Sep 16, 2011)

keepryt said:


> Or you can just put dark window tint over the stock ones like mine (previous owner's mod) :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 There's another subtle difference between the U.S. and the ROW headlamp housings: the LED strip is wider in the latter, they run the full width of the unit. The number of LEDs appears to be the same, so the spacing between them is different. 

Anyhow, for posterity: if you order the ROW headlamp housings from Europrice, you're likely to receive parts with the following part numbers: 

8J0-941-029-AM 
8J0-941-030-AM ​ 
As far as I know, it's just a newer version. Installation is the same though. You may or may not need to perfom VCDS coding on the lights. I didn't. But you do need to have them aligned properly at the dealer.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

fourtunes said:


>


 The E-codes make a HUGE difference on the Daytona Gray (and other dark colors). Your car looks awesome!


----------



## Blkmag1c (Jul 26, 2010)

Marty said:


> Kinda like wasting money buying the same round metal wheels with a different spoke pattern, eh?


 That makes no sense... Wheels can be lighter,wider, and way more aesthetically pleasing than $1600 headlights..For that price you could have gotten a tune or something to give you more horse power.. But hey you got that money do you..


----------



## Harry408 (Aug 22, 2012)

fourtunes said:


> There's another subtle difference between the U.S. and the ROW headlamp housings: the LED strip is wider in the latter, they run the full width of the unit. The number of LEDs appears to be the same, so the spacing between them is different.
> 
> Anyhow, for posterity: if you order the ROW headlamp housings from Europrice, you're likely to receive parts with the following part numbers:
> 
> ...


 Fourtunes, I think I see your car driving on San Tomas Expressway around Scott in the mornings. Always a good start to my day seeing your car drive by. Hopefully in November, I'll be the Sepang Blue TTRS you see heading in the opposite direction. 

Marty and Fourtunes, where do you get your cars serviced and who's the SA that you use? Any specific mechanic that you prefer?


----------



## canuckttrs (Feb 5, 2012)

Marty said:


> Kinda like wasting money buying the same round metal wheels with a different spoke pattern, eh?


 Hey, buying ANYTHING


----------



## canuckttrs (Feb 5, 2012)

Marty said:


> Kinda like wasting money buying the same round metal wheels with a different spoke pattern, eh?


 Hey, buying ANYTHING for this car is a waste of money. Nothing is needed, it's all want.


----------



## fourtunes (Sep 16, 2011)

Harry408 said:


> Fourtunes, I think I see your car driving on San Tomas Expressway around Scott in the mornings. Always a good start to my day seeing your car drive by. Hopefully in November, I'll be the Sepang Blue TTRS you see heading in the opposite direction.


 Yeah, that's probably me. I'll be looking forward to seeing a TT-RS coming the other way, so far I haven't seen any others on the road.  



Harry408 said:


> Marty and Fourtunes, where do you get your cars serviced and who's the SA that you use? Any specific mechanic that you prefer?


 Stevens Creek Audi 

My SA is Vin - highly recommended, he's been very, very helpful these last few years, despite my uncanny ability to buy cars with annoyances, and my inability to ignore them. I don't usually pick/request specific mechanics.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Blkmag1c said:


> That makes no sense... Wheels can be lighter,wider, and way more aesthetically pleasing than $1600 headlights..For that price you could have gotten a tune or something to give you more horse power.. But hey you got that money do you..


 Aftermarket wheels can also be the same weight (or heavier), and look WORSE than stock. In fact, I'd say most aftermarket wheels I see on TT's look worse than the stock rims (especially TT-RS rims). 

So now you're spending $2,000+ on something that is often worse than stock. Are E-code headlights really that bad, then? 

The re-sale value of E-code headlights are likely very high (or you can sell your stock lights for a large fraction of the E-code light cost, since the LED DRL headlights are desirable for older TTs).


----------



## Jonnymooshoo (Apr 16, 2011)

Bumping this thread. I just bought a North American TTRS, I'm looking to do the ecodes swap. BKS sells the kit now with or without the ballasts and bulbs. Does anyone know if I can just move over the ballasts and bulbs from the us housings to the euro housings or are they different part numbers?


----------



## Jonnymooshoo (Apr 16, 2011)

I think I've answered my previous question. I do however want to confirm the suffix of the part number. It doesn't look like I can' find any info on 8J0941003*AM*

Can any one confirm the partnumbers for me?


----------



## mopakarim4300 (Jul 22, 2019)

Marty said:


> Aftermarket wheels can also be the same weight (or heavier), and look WORSE than stock. In fact, I'd say most aftermarket wheels I see on TT's look worse than the stock rims (especially TT-RS rims).
> 
> So now you're spending $2,000+ on something that is often worse than stock. Are E-code headlights really that bad, then? my ip birthday wishes tneb
> 
> The re-sale value of E-code headlights are likely very high (or you can sell your stock lights for a large fraction of the E-code light cost, since the LED DRL headlights are desirable for older TTs).


Yep, $1599 for the adaptive cornering model minus a 5% discount from a coupon code I found on their facebook page, but the coupon post has unfortunately been deleted since (and there's no recode of the code on my order). I didn't have to swap a single thing over, so the comments about having to transfer things from your existing lights was a misprint at least for my specific car (maybe swapping in these lights from older TT models requires a swap of something? Who knows...)


----------

